# [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung



## xTc (18. Oktober 2008)

*[Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

*[Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

*Der Sommer geht und der Winter steht schon fast vor der Tür. Für die Gehäuselüfter ist nun Ruhezeit angesagt. Um dem Lärm aus den Sommermonaten entgegen zu wirken, bedarf es einer guten Lüftersteuerung. Hier kommt die Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung gerade wie gerufen. Wie sich die Lüftersteuerung in der Praxis schlägt soll dieser Test zeigen.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Lüftersteuerung von Scythe kommt in einer einfachen Pappverpackung daher. Die Steuerung selbst liegt aber innerhalb dieser Verpackung gut gesichert in einer Styroporpolsterung. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung druckt Scythe wichtige Produkteigenschaften ab, auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer eine Rückansicht der Steuerung. Dort werden wichtige Anschlüsse und Jumper erklärt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang befinden sich alle wichtigen Kabel die benötigt werden. Auch sind die Kabel lang genug und ermöglichen das saubere verlegen der Kabel. Die Kabel der Temperaturfühler messen eine Länge von 70cm, die Anschlusskabel für die Lüfter messen eine Länge von 72cmin. Auch das Stromkabel der Steuerung ist mit 55cm gut dimensioniert. Weiterhin liegt eine  Installations-Anleitung bei, welche sogar in Deutsch geschrieben wurde. Alternativ sind die Schritte auch noch in Englisch, Französisch, Spanisch und Japanisch abgedruckt. Diese enthält alle wichtigen Informationen z.B. das anschließen eines Lüfters oder das deaktivieren des Lautsprechers. Zur Montage der Steuerung liegen 4 Schrauben bei, auch hat Scythe an kleine Sticker zum festkleben der Temperatursensoren gedacht.

Die Lüftersteuerung ist in zwei Farben erhältlich, einmal in Schwarz und einmal in Silber. Weiterhin gibt es die Steuerung auch als 3,5“-Variante. Diese kann aber nur zwei Lüfter steuern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> *Features/Produktspezifikation:*
> 
> *Modellname:* Kaze Master 5,25 (5,25" Version)
> *Abmaße:* 148,5 x 42,5 x 63 mm (BxHxT)
> ...




*Links/Informationen:*


> Scythe Kaze Master 5,25 Zoll (schwarz) bei Caseking.de
> 
> Scythe Kaze Master 5,25 Zoll (silber) bei Caseking.de
> 
> Scythe Kaze Master 5,25 Zoll Produktseite bei Scythe




*Emotionen: *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüftersteuerung macht einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und wirkt edel verarbeitet. Die einzelnen Kanäle sind an der Steuerung beschriftet und somit leicht zu erkennen. Die Knöpfe lassen sich angenehm drehen. Der Winderstand ist nicht zu stark aber auch nicht zu leicht. Die Knöpfe messen 11 bis 12mm. Bei Gehäusen mit einer Fronttür sollte man erst messen ob die Steuerung dahinter passt und sich die Tür somit richtig schließen lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Layout könnte man verbessern. Die Anschlüsse für die Lüfter sind in der rechten Ecke durch einige Bauteile nicht optimal zu erreichen.  Es wäre besser gewesen wenn die Anschlüsse etwas weiter in der Mitte positioniert würden. 
Mittels Jumper auf der Rückseite kann man zwischen Celsius und Fahrenheit wählen. Standardmäßig steht der Jumper auf Celsius (C°).
Weiterhin kann man den Lautsprecher via Jumper deaktivieren/aktivieren. Standardmäßig ist der Lautsprecher aktiviert. Leider verflüchtigt sich der Eindruck der tollen Verarbeitung auf der Rückseite. Einige Transistoren sind leicht verbogen und an machen Stellen wurde Lötzinn verschmiert.
​


----------



## xTc (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*


Im Betrieb erfüllt die Lüftersteuerung ihre Aufgaben ohne Probleme. Alle Lüfter lassen sich unabhängig von einander steuern.  Auch die von Scythe angebenden 3,7 bis 12V bereiten keine Probleme und lassen auch den schlimmsten Radaumacher verstummen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Lüfter brauchen allerdings etwas mehr Spannung als 3,7V. Die Anlaufspannung ist aber vom einzelnen Lüfter abhängig. So reagierte ein Xigmatek XLF-F1253 eher als ein Lian Li LI1211225BL-4, der Xigmatek läuft schon ab einer geringeren Anlaufspannung. Die Umdrehungszahl wird in 30ger Schritten im Display angezeigt.

Auch war es möglich mehrere Lüfter mittels Adapter an einen Kanal zu hängen. Dabei zeigte die Steuerung keine Schwäche auch als 4 Lüfter mit jeweils 0,27A (zusammen 1,08A) an einem Kanal angeschlossen waren. Scythe gibt als maximale Stromstärke 1,0A pro Kanal an. Die Drehzahl war konstant und brach nicht ein. So ermöglich die Steuerung z.B. das steuern aller drei Lüfter eines Tripple-Radiators an einem Kanal. 



Die Drehzahl lässt sich relativ flexibel einstellen. Von 12V bis runter auf z.B. 4,5V. Dabei hängt die niedrigste Spannung jeweils vom verwendeten Lüfter ab. Die 12V Nennleistung entsprechen in der Realität ca. 11,79V bis 11,86V. 
Weiterhin ist es möglich einen Kanal vollständig auszuschalten. Dabei muss man den entsprechenden Regler einfach ganz nach links drehen.



Leider lassen sich die Kanäle nicht abhängig von der gemessenen Temperatur steuern. Die Temperaturfühler lassen sich mittels beigelegten Klebebands ohne Probleme an einem Kühlkörper, z.B. an einem Grafikkarten- oder CPU-Kühler befestigen. Dabei  sind die gemessenen Temperaturen aber nicht mit denen der integrierten Temperatursensoren zu vergleichen. Die Temperatur wird mit einer Nachkommerstelle angezeigt. Wie auch die Temperatur, wird die Drehzahl der einzelnen Kanäle alle 2 Sekunden aktualisiert.



Auch hat Scyhte der Kaze Master eine Sicherheitsfunktion spendiert. Diese erklingt mit einem lauten „Piepton“ wenn ein Tempersensor eine Temperatur von über 75°C (165F) meldet. Weiterhin fängt der entsprechende Kanal auch an zu blinken. Zusätzlich zur Temperaturüberwachung, überwacht die Sicherheitsfunktion auch die angeschlossenen Lüfter. Fällt ein Lüfter aus, oder sinkt die Spannung in einen Bereich wo sie nicht mehr ausreicht um den Lüfter ausreichen zu versorgen, wird auch ein Alarm ausgelöst. Diese Alarmfunktion lässt sich allerdings abstellen. Dabei muss man nur den entsprechenden Jumper auf der Rückseite der Steuerung entfernen, schon verstummt die Kaze Master. 



Leider wurde das Display etwas unglücklich positioniert. So kann man die Anzeige nur aus einem bestimmten Sichtfenster erkennen. Schaut man zu steil von oben oder von der Seite auf die Steuerung kann man leider nicht alles erkennen, da das Display etwas vertieft in der Steuerung sitzt. Allerdings ist das Display im dunklen gut leserlich und die Farben sind nicht zu grell. Das hellgrün und blau harmoniert im dunklen sehr gut miteinander und wirkt nicht aufdringlich. 

*Fazit:*

Wer eine einfache Lüftersteuerung sucht und auf Extras wie das Anzeigen der Uhrzeit/Datum etc. verzichten kann sollte zugreifen.  Die Kaze Master 5,25" erfüllt die anliegenden Aufgaben ohne Probleme und ist dabei auch noch relativ simpel in der Handhabung. Leider ist die Steuerung aber nicht gerade billig. Stolze 36,90 Euro werden fällig – Aber Schönheit hat bekanntlich seinen Preis. ​
------------------
Vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit. 

Ich hoffe mein Review hat euch gefallen. Kritik oder Verbesserungsvorschläge sind natürlich gern gesehen.


----------



## Lee (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Sehr schön xTc

Ich finde das ist eine der besten Lüftersteuerungen auf dem Markt. Auf diesen ganzen Schnick-Schnack mit Automatischer Regelung kann ich verzichten. Ich wollte einfach nur eine Steuerung, bei der ich die Lüfter manuell leise stellen kann und habe in dieser die richtige gefunden.

Das geniale Design und das imo sehr gute Display kommen noch dazu...

Ich habe die Steuerung seit gut einem halben Jahr und sie funktioniert immer noch tadellos. Auch im Langzeiteinsatz und 24/7 Betrieb macht sie keine Probleme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Hmm, ein sehr guter Test xTc. 

Leider kann ich der Lüftersteuerung nichts Positives abgewinnen.
Sie sieht nicht chic aus und die Drehregler machen auf den Bildern keinen guten Eindruck.
Auch die Tatsache, dass man das Display nur dann wirklich genau ablesen kann, wenn man davor hockt, ist ein weiterer Negativpunkt.
Mein Rechner steht auf den Boden, soll ich jedesmal nach unten abtauchen, wenn ich sehen will, was los ist?
Des Weiteren halte ich sie auch für doch nicht so gut erarbeitet.
Schau dir mal das Bild an, das das Innenleben zeigt (von hinten also). Die Anschlüsse für die Kabel auf der linken Seite sehen nicht wirklich vertrauenseinflößend aus.

Nee, nee, eine derartige Lüftersteuerung kann ich nicht gebrauchen. 


Aber trotzdem ein guter Test, du kannst ja nichts dafür, dass sie mir nicht zusagt.
Weiter so.


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Muss auch sagen Super Test und überlege mir auch so ein zu besorgen! Zum steuern Der 2x120 am IFX-14, 1x120 am Caserücken.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Ok, da sind Bilder und eine Featurelist und wo ist jetzt der eigentliche Test?
Z.B. wie viele Lüfter ein Kanal wirklich verträgt, ob beim runterregeln eine konstante Niederspannung oder 12V im PWM-Format gegeben werden etc.


----------



## Shibi (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Schöner Test und schöne Bilder. 
Waren die Kondensatoren schon bei der Lieferung so stark verbogen? 
Das mit den unpraktisch positionierten Lüfteranschlüssen scheint leider in Mode gekommen zu sein, sehe ich immer wieder bei Lüftersteuerungen. Kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein die mittig zu befestigen, so dass man ohne Probleme rankommt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Amigo (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ok, da sind Bilder und eine Featurelist und wo ist jetzt der eigentliche Test?
> Z.B. wie viele Lüfter ein Kanal wirklich verträgt, ob beim runterregeln eine konstante Niederspannung oder 12V im PWM-Format gegeben werden etc.


Wenn die Steuerung per PWM regelt, müsste sie nicht auch 4Pin PWM Anschlüsse haben? Weil sie hat ja nur 3 Pin!? 

Ganz nette Vorstellung vom Kaze Master 

Das man per Y-Kabel mehrere Lüfter anschließen kann wär vlt. auch noch erwähnenswert, gut sollte den meißten klar sein!?  
1A/12W klingt doch schon ordentlich!
Wenn du noch mehr Lüfter hast, wie gefordert testen was die Kaze Master aushält. 
Und messen...  

Gruß FX


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Wenn die Steuerung per PWM regelt, müsste sie nicht auch 4Pin PWM Anschlüsse haben? Weil sie hat ja nur 3 Pin!?


Man kann auch über 3Pins(genauer gesagt mit zwei, der dritte ist ja nur für das Tachosignal) PWM benutzen. Dann moduliert eben die Lüftersteuerung das Spannungssignal und nicht der Lüfter selbst, wie es bei den 4Pin Modellen der Fall wäre.

Das führt aber gerne mal dazu dass Motoren pfeifen und die Lüfter generell unruhiger laufen...


----------



## Spawncyrus (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Man kann auch über 3Pins(genauer gesagt mit zwei, der dritte ist ja nur für das Tachosignal) PWM benutzen. Dann moduliert eben die Lüftersteuerung das Spannungssignal und nicht der Lüfter selbst, wie es bei den 4Pin Modellen der Fall wäre.
> 
> Das führt aber gerne mal dazu dass Motoren pfeifen und die Lüfter generell unruhiger laufen...


 

Hab das Teil auch. Bin sehr zufrieden, ABER:

Unbedingt 3-Pin Lüfter anschliessen! Dieser Hinweis von Scythe fehlt leider auf der Schachtel, sondern ist nur in der Anleitung mal nebenbei erwähnt.
2-Pin geht garnicht, 4-Pin wie oben beschrieben eventuell fehlerhaft.
Betreibe damit 4 140er Aerocool Streamliner.
Grüße


----------



## xTc (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, ein sehr guter Test xTc.
> 
> Leider kann ich der Lüftersteuerung nichts Positives abgewinnen.
> Sie sieht nicht chic aus und die Drehregler machen auf den Bildern keinen guten Eindruck.



Hatte mich auch gewundert. Ich werde ein paar Fotos neu machen, in echt sehen die Regeler nicht so vermackt aus.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem ein guter Test, du kannst ja nichts dafür, dass sie mir nicht zusagt.
> Weiter so.



Richtig. 



Shibi schrieb:


> Waren die Kondensatoren schon bei der Lieferung so stark verbogen?



Teilweise war ich das beim auspacken. Hab halt reingegriffen und da wars passiert. 



Shibi schrieb:


> Das mit den unpraktisch positionierten Lüfteranschlüssen scheint leider in Mode gekommen zu sein, sehe ich immer wieder bei Lüftersteuerungen.



Die Lian Li Steuerung hatte die Anschlüsse auch in der Ecke.


----------



## steinschock (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Hab das teil auch seit 3 Monaten und bin mit allem sehr zufrieden. 

Die Optik, Verarbeitung ist gut und mann kann alle Kanäle stufenlos von 0 - 12V regeln.
Und 1A pro Kanal sollte auch reichen, die meisten Lüfter haben 0,15-0,25A


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

guter Test...hast du's rausgefunden beim TR-5 gab es auch diesen Lautsprecher Jumper! hatte auch zwischenzeitlich überlegt das Kaze zu kaufen..nur will ich nix mehr mit äusseren Drehknöpfen...

wie hell sind ist die Beleuchtung so?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



Spawncyrus schrieb:


> Unbedingt 3-Pin Lüfter anschliessen! Dieser Hinweis von Scythe fehlt leider auf der Schachtel, sondern ist nur in der Anleitung mal nebenbei erwähnt.
> 2-Pin geht garnicht,


Also Lüfter mit normalem Anschluss aber ohne Tachosignal gehen gar nicht?
Das wäre für mich das absolute Killer-Argument da meine lieblings Arctic-Lüfter kein Tachosignal haben.

@xTc:
Ignorierst du mich?


----------



## xTc (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @xTc:
> Ignorierst du mich?



Nein.  Ich bastel an einem kleinen Update was ich die Tage poste. Also keine Sorge. 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Also Lüfter mit normalem Anschluss aber ohne Tachosignal gehen gar nicht?
> Das wäre für mich das absolute Killer-Argument da meine lieblings Arctic-Lüfter kein Tachosignal haben.



Es gehen Lüfter mit 4PIN-PWM-Anschluss wobei dann die PWM-Funktion wegfällt, 3-Pin mit und ohne Tachosignal. 

Falls der Lüfter kein Tachosignal hat, wird auch keins angezeigt. Regeln kannst du ihn aber trotzdem.

Gruß


----------



## Shibi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



> Die Lian Li Steuerung hatte die Anschlüsse auch in der Ecke.



Jo die habe ich auch und im eingebauten Zustand die Lüfter anzuschließen ist ne Qual, die Stecker bekommste da kaum rein. Aber das muss sein, da bei mir 2 Kabel nur gerade so reichen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



xTc schrieb:


> Nein.  Ich bastel an einem kleinen Update was ich die Tage poste. Also keine Sorge.


Ok




> Es gehen Lüfter mit 4PIN-PWM-Anschluss wobei dann die PWM-Funktion wegfällt, 3-Pin mit und ohne Tachosignal.
> 
> Falls der Lüfter kein Tachosignal hat, wird auch keins angezeigt. Regeln kannst du ihn aber trotzdem.


Hätte mich eigentlich auch gewundert wenn dem nicht so ist, aber dann frag ich mich was Spawncyrus da in der Anleitung gelesen hat.


----------



## xTc (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hätte mich eigentlich auch gewundert wenn dem nicht so ist, aber dann frag ich mich was Spawncyrus da in der Anleitung gelesen hat.




Also, habe ebend nochmals nachgesehen. In der beigelegten Anleitung steht:



> Falls Sie einen 2-Pin Lüfter ohne Drehzahlsensor anschließen, kann die Drehzahl nicht ermittelt werden und der Lüfter wird als defekt erkannt. Verwenden Sie bitte nur einen 3-Pin oder 4-Pin Lüfter mit Drehzahlsensor.



Nun, ein 2-Pin Lüfter geht aber trotzdem ohne Probleme. Habe das Kabel für die Drehzahl einfach abgeklemmt und siehe da, der Lüfter läuft ohne Probleme.


Gruß


----------



## Modstar (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

oohh, das teil muss ich haben !
Oder passt das jetzt nicht zum review?


----------



## Uziflator (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



Modstar schrieb:


> oohh, das teil muss ich haben !
> Oder passt das jetzt nicht zum review?



Warum sollte es denn nicht?!


----------



## k4nt0n (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Das Ding hab ich verbaut 
Ich wollte einfach was halbwegs schlichtes...
...Schlichter gehts immo gar nicht mehr, denn irgendwie seh ich nix mehr...die anzeige ist ausgefallen ^^

Gibts da nen "Knopf" oder irgendwas, den gejumpert hab ich nix...(beim Knopf hätte ich ja ankommen können, beim ein-/ausbau von irgendwas


----------



## goliath (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Wie funktioniert denn der Einbau in Cases die mit diesen Schienen arbeiten??

Geht das dann dort überhaupt ?

z.B. Antec P182


----------



## o!m (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



> (..) wo ist jetzt der eigentliche Test?
> Z.B. wie viele Lüfter ein Kanal wirklich verträgt, (..)



Aus persönlicher Erfahrung würde ich dazu raten, auf jeden Fall unter 1.2A pro Kanal zu bleiben. Oder Reservespannungswandler mitbestellen.


----------



## Thornscape (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



goliath schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert denn der Einbau in Cases die mit diesen Schienen arbeiten??
> 
> Geht das dann dort überhaupt ?
> 
> z.B. Antec P182



Genauso, wie man auch sonst Laufwerke anbringt.
Habe die Lüftersteuerung und auch ein Antec P182 und kann nichts Negatives berichten. Die Lüftersteuerung passt wunderbar ins Gehäuse (mechanisch und auch optisch) und läuft ohne Probleme.

Zusätzlich habe ich übrigens die vier Spannungswandler mit Kühlkörpern versehen um die Hitze wenigstens ein wenig abführen zu können. Ist sicher auch eine lebensverlängernde Maßnahme, da ich meine 3 Lüfter für meinen MoRa parallel laufen habe.


----------



## gamecop95 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Also als aller erstes sehr sehr schönes Review.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir diese Steuerung zuzulegen...

...aber dann habe ich doch noch eine Frage:

Kann ich auch 4 Pin-*Molex *Lüfter steuern wenn ich sie mithilfe dieser Adapter an die Lüftersteuerung anschließe?

CSV-Direct.de » Artikelinfo

@xTc falls du noch so ein Lüfter mit 4-Pin-Molex hast und zufällig noch so ein dapter könntest dus dann mal ausprobieren?
(Würd mich sehr intressieren)

MFG gamecop95


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Geht Problemlos, schließlich sind die Dinger bis auf den Anschluss identisch.


----------



## chrisz84 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Im Zuge des aktuellen Systemumbaus hab ich die Lüftersteuerung jetzte auch verbaut. Sie steuert dabei 3 Scythe Slip Stream Gehäuselüfter (1200rpm) und einen Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro CPU-Kühler die allesamt in einem Antec P180 B verbaut sind. Bei einem kurzen Testlauf hat mich die Steuerung auf Anhieb überzeugt und kann sie deswegen nur empfehlen, da sie ja nicht nur ihre Aufgabe tadelos erfüllt sondern auch optisch meiner Meinung nach einiges her macht. Mir gefällt vor allem, dass man die Lüfter im Gegensatz zu anderen Steuerung die Lüfter auch komplett ausschalten kann.

@gamecop95
Müsste gehn allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob du die Drehzahl im Display angezeigt bekommst. 
Normale 3-pol. Lüfter haben normalerweise 3 Adern (+, - und Drehzahl) und bei dem Adapter sind nur 2 Adern zu sehen.


----------



## gamecop95 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



chrisz84 schrieb:


> @gamecop95
> Müsste gehn allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob du die Drehzahl im Display angezeigt bekommst.
> Normale 3-pol. Lüfter haben normalerweise 3 Adern (+, - und Drehzahl) und bei dem Adapter sind nur 2 Adern zu sehen.



Richtig,
deshalb habe ich hier nachgefragt. Hoffe das xTc das mal ausprobieren könnte.
Wäre ja blöd wenn die Lüfter gesteuert werden aber nicht die Drehzahl ausgelesen wird (Denn dann könnt ich auch irgendeine anderen Lüftersteuerung nehmen die Keine LED's besitzen -- Und möchte eben umbedingt eine mit Anzeige-Display).

mfg gamecop95


----------



## _hellgate_ (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

finde das teil echt genial und es sieht auch perfekt aus schon sogut wie gekauft


----------



## xTc (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Wäre ja blöd wenn die Lüfter gesteuert werden aber nicht die Drehzahl ausgelesen wird (Denn dann könnt ich auch irgendeine anderen Lüftersteuerung nehmen die Keine LED's besitzen -- Und möchte eben umbedingt eine mit Anzeige-Display).
> 
> mfg gamecop95



Also auch mit so einem Adapter kannst du den Lüfter steuern. Allerdings wirst du keine Drehzahl angezeigt bekommen, was allerdings vollkommen normal ist.

Woher willst du die Drehzahl auch auslesen?  Das gelbe Kabel ist da nicht umsonst. 


Gruß


----------



## gamecop95 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Ja schade eigentlich, muss ich mir halt ne andere suchen.

trozdem Danke,
MFG gamecop95


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Du verwechselst da was.
Das ist keine Schwachstelle der Steuerung sondern eine deiner Lüfter.
Wenn die kein Tachosignal ausgeben kann das die Steuerung nun mal auch nicht auslesen.


----------



## xTc (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Ja schade eigentlich, muss ich mir halt ne andere suchen.



Siehe:



Olstyle schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da was.
> Das ist keine Schwachstelle der Steuerung sondern eine deiner Lüfter.
> Wenn die kein Tachosignal ausgeben kann das die Steuerung nun mal auch nicht auslesen.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Das ist wie mit jemandem, der tot ist und auch keinen Puls hat. Der gibt auch nichts mehr von sich.  Dummer Vergleich, trotzdem trifft er es ganz gut.

Wenn du eine Steuerung kaufst, die keine Drehzahl anzeigt ist es eigentlich vollkommen egal, ob der Lüfter eine Ader für die Drehzahl hat. 


Gruß


----------



## goliath (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Hi Leute,

für die die es evtl. interessiert wurde von Scythe eine neue Version der Lüftersteuerung rausgebracht:

Kaze Server

soll mit eigener Temp.Regelung sein usw, einen Test habe ich leider nocht nicht gefunden...

bin aber tierisch gespannt


----------



## xarruso (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Hi Leute,
ich hab noch ne eher allgemeine Frage zur Lüftersteuerung:
Wenn ich auch den CPU Lüfter mit der Kaze steuern will steck ich den Lüfter ja direkt an die Lüftersteuerung an, d.h. das Mobo weiß garnichts von einem CPU Lüfter und kennt auch die Drehzahlen nicht oder??
Ist es also möglich mithilfe eines 3-pin y-Kabels einen Lüfter gleichzeitig ans Mainboard und die Lüftersteuerung anzuschließen??
*Edit:* Hab hier mal eins gefunden das ich brauchen würde (siehe CPU) 

Und noch eine andere Frage:
Kann ich die vom Mainboard gemessene CPU-Temp iwie an die Lüfersteuerung "übertragen", damit die da aufm Bildschirm angezeigt wird?? Kann man evtl. die restlichen 2 Temperaturfühler an ein Mainboard anschließen? Braucht man da spezielle anschlüsse aufm Mainboard??


----------



## goliath (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



xarruso schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hab noch ne eher allgemeine Frage zur Lüftersteuerung:
> Wenn ich auch den CPU Lüfter mit der Kaze steuern will steck ich den Lüfter ja direkt an die Lüftersteuerung an, d.h. das Mobo weiß garnichts von einem CPU Lüfter und kennt auch die Drehzahlen nicht oder??
> Ist es also möglich mithilfe eines 3-pin y-Kabels einen Lüfter gleichzeitig ans Mainboard und die Lüftersteuerung anzuschließen??
> ...



Hi, also ich bin nicht der Überexperte  aber evtl. kann ich etwas weiterhelfen:

Also bei der Scythe Lüftersteuerung kannst Du keine Daten vom Mobo einspeisen o.ä. Ich denke das wird bei anderen Lüftersteuerungen auch der Fall sein.

ABER dafür zeigt doch die Steuerung die Drehzahlen an ! Mir reicht das völlig !

Guckst sonst mal hier in meinem Tagebuch evtl. ist was interessantes dabei:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/17600-gegen-den-strom-amd-lebt-6.html#post914218


----------



## xarruso (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Ja, hast recht eigentlich reicht es, die Drehzahlen vorne an der Lüftersteuerung zu sehen, aber man hätte die Drehzahlen unter Last mit einem Programm überwachen können, was ja auch bei der Server nicht ganz unsinnig wäre...
Vielleicht versuche ich es doch irgendwie und wenns nich klappt isses auch egal! 

Ich werd dann wohl die Kaze Server nehmen, weil die über einen Automatic-Modus verfügt 
Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe gibt man einfach Temperaturen ein und die dazu gewünschte Drehzahl, ähnlich dem RivaTuner bei Grafikkarten oder?


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Die Drehzahl weiter zu geben würde mit dem gezeigten Kabel bei jeder Lüftersteuerung gehen da das Tachosignal einfach gedoppelt wird ohne dass die Steuerung damit direkt was zu tun hat.
Allerdings finde ich auf die schnelle nichts dergleichen im Einzelverkauf.
Imho ist das aber eh nicht wichtig.

Mein BigNG z.B. ermöglicht auch das weitergeben von Tachosignalen an das Mobo, ich hab das entsprechende Kabel aber extra nicht angeschlossen da der Kabelsalat im Gehäuse sonst noch größer wird.


----------



## xarruso (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Ja ich hab auch kein entsprechendes y-Kabel gefunden...
Man könnte es aber auch selber basteln oder, ich hab von Elektrizität eher wenig Ahnung...
Hier mal meine Idee:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Des müsste doch gehn oder. Hab des rote 12V Kabel beim Mobo absichtlich weggelassen, weil der Lüfter ja scho über die Lüftersteuerung mit Strom versorgt wird.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo erst mal und super geiles HowTo , habe mir jetzt auch den Kaza Master gekauft und dazu auch gleich mal eine Frage.
Da ich ein Nforce Board habe wird ja dementsprechend die NB und SB sehr heis im gegensatz zu Intels Chipsätzen deswegen wollte ich fragen wo man überall die Tempsensoren anschliesen kann.
Könnte ich einen z.B. an denn Kühlblock von der SB und NB anschliesen oder kann das zu einen Kurzen führen denn in der Anleitung steht ja nicht wirklich viel besser gesagt da steht nur nicht zwischen Kühler und CPU aber das ist mir ja Klar.
Währe froh wenn mir jemand da weiter Helfen könnte wo ich die am besten anbringen kann, also 2 an die SB und NB einen würde ich irgendwo richtung Festplatte da ich selbst mit HDTune nicht die Temps meiner Platte auslesen kann und in der Bedienungsanleitung ist sie direkt auf der Festplatte verklebt und die letzte halt am NT oder so.
Also Leute bräucht eure Hilfe und Danke schon mal im vorraus, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## xarruso (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Du kannst sie an der Rückseite des Mobos befestigen, direkt unter SB und NB, da wo alle Leiterbahnen zusammenlaufen. Die PCGH misst so die Chipsatztemperatur bei Mainboard-Tests, selber hab ich das aber noch nicht ausprobiert...


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



xarruso schrieb:


> Du kannst sie an der Rückseite des Mobos befestigen, direkt unter SB und NB, da wo alle Leiterbahnen zusammenlaufen. Die PCGH misst so die Chipsatztemperatur bei Mainboard-Tests, selber hab ich das aber noch nicht ausprobiert...



Hab ich schon überlegt aber kann das keinen Kurzen geben den der Sensor hat ja dort wo er misst Metall hängen und deswegen, ich meine der Sensor direkt wo wie du sagst hinters Mobo unter der NB und SB aber der ist aus Metall und davor habe ich schiss nicht das es eien kurzen gibt und das Mobo verabschiedet sich.
Danke dir trozdem schon mal für die Antwort und denn Tipp das ist nämlich eie gute stelle denn da könnte er so ziemlich die genaue Temps der SB und NB auslesen und das will ich hauptsächlich weil sie sehr heis werden und ich sie nicht auslesen kann, nicht mal mit Everest Ultimate.
Also Danke für denn Tipp , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Kann mir denn keiner Helfen wegen denn Tempsensoren.
Brauche Hilfe weil ich nicht weis ob ich damit einen Kurzen verursachen kann.
Möcht hauptsächlich NB, SB und die Festplatte messen mit der Lüftersteuerung.
Also Leute ich bitte um Hilfe damit ich endlich ruhe habe und Sry wegen dem doppel Post, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## xTc (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Kannst du ohne Probleme anschließen. Der Fühler ist eh von einer Art Plastikschicht umgeben.

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Foliensensoren sind äußerlich nicht leitend, da bekommst du keine Probleme.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

O.K. dann Danke ich euch schon mal für die Antworten, hab aber noch mal eine Frage.
Ich möchte gerne meine Temps der NB, SB und Festplatte kontrolieren, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen wo ich sie festmachen kann bei NB und SB unters Mobo also Rückseite macht das Sinn oder am Kühlkörper von der NB und SB.
Ich kann halt leider nicht die Temps von NB und SB auslesen auch die von der Festplatte nicht auch nicht mit HDTune oder Everest Ultimate.
Also was würdet igr sagen ist die beste stelle um ungefähr die richtigen Temps zu bekommen das währe sehr wichtig und noch mal Danke für die Hilfe, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## xTc (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Für die North- und Southbridge auf der Rückseite des Mainboards. Also genau dahinter.

Und bei der Festplatte irgendwo an der Unterseite.


Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Je nach Mobo kann man bei NB und SB auch den Sensor unter den Kühler schieben und so sehr nah an den eigentlichen Chip kommen.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Bei meiner NB könnte das klappen es drunter zu schieben da ich das Asus P5N-D 750SLI habe ist der NB mit dem Nivochip unter einem Kühlblock und denn habe ich schon die WLP gewechselt und die Chips sind mit Schaumstoff umrantet also platz zwischen dem NB-kühler und Mobo.
Bei der Festplatte richtung Chips unten oder wo hast du gemeint, bei denn Chips denke ich mal weils da am Wärmsten wird.
Was könntet ihr mir für den vierten Sensor empfehlen, Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe damit habt ihr mir sehr geholfen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Bei HDDs misst man afaik die höchsten Temperaturen an den schmalen Seiten, allerdings sind die je nach Befestigung kaum mit einem Sensor zu erreichen.

Den Letzten Sensor wurde ich an GPU(Rückseite) oder CPU(neben den HS unter den Kühler) anbringen.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

O.K. dann sind alle meine Fragen beantwortet und ich Danke euch sehr für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Steffi (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Moinmoin, habe nun auch die Steuerung und bin schwer begeistert.

Aber ich bin zu blöd für die Temperatursonden:

*1.Problem: Mainboardtemperatur*

Kann ich bei dem Mainboard Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P die Mainboardtemperatur auch auslesen, indem ich den Tempfühler irgendwo unterschiebe (so wie ein oder zwei Postings über meinem erwähnt)? Bitte keine Abkürzungen, ich verstehe auch so schon nur die Hälfte was hier geschrieben wurde *gg* Am nettesten wäre ein Bild mit ´nem Pfeil fürs wohin  Wo kommen denn generell die Werte, die mir die bekannten Softwarelösungen liefern, her? Genau da will ich möglichst messen

*2. Problem: CPU-Temperatur*

Habe ´nen Groß-Clockner auf der CPU. Ein Ausmessen zwischen den Lamellen ist bei der Architektur ziemlich für´n A..., oder? Wir realistisch sind die Temperaturen auf der Rückseite des Mainboards unter der CPU. Da hab ich eine Öffnung im Gehäuse, da komme ich ganz gut ran. Ich mag nämlich keinesfalls das Mainboard wieder ausbauen. Und ich weiß sonst überhaupt nicht, wie ich da ´nen Fühler dranbasteln soll

*3. Problem: GPU*

Bei meiner Vapor-X komme ich nicht nah genug an die GPU, das ganze ist ja ziemlich geschlossen. Ist da ein Auslesen an der Unterseite der Karte ausreichend und repräsentativ?

So, das wäre erstmal alles. WIe gesagt, bitte keine Abkürzungen, am Besten wären Bilder, dann verstehe das auch ich 

Dankeschön,
Stephanie


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



Steffi schrieb:


> Moinmoin, habe nun auch die Steuerung und bin schwer begeistert.
> 
> Aber ich bin zu blöd für die Temperatursonden:
> 
> ...



Also für den Prozessor kannst du Core Temp benutzen ein gutes Programm um deine Tempersturen vom Prozessor aus zu lesen.
Für die Grafikkarte kannst du CPU-Z benutzen um die Temperatur von der GPU und Speicher auszulesen.
So zu den Temperatursensoren habe festgestelt das man sie aus dem Röhrchen nehmen muss und sie anschliesend befestigen.
Daher würde ich vermeiden sie direkt irgendwo aufs Board oder hinterm Board zu kleben am besten an einer stelle wo Plastik ist wie bei einem Lüfter oder so nicht das es leitend ist und einen Kurzschluss erzeugt.
Ich würde auch eine Heisklebepistole verwenden denn die Klebedinnger da die dabei wahren halten ja überhaupt nicht und mit einer Heisklebepistole halten sie Bomben fest.
Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob man sie hinten aufs Board wo die CPU sitzt oder ob es einen kurzen gibt da musst du halt noch jemanden anders Fragen, denn zwei oder mehrere Meinungen sind immer besser als eine , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Ich zitier mich mal selbst :


Olstyle schrieb:


> Foliensensoren sind äußerlich nicht leitend, da bekommst du keine Probleme.


Du kannst so einen Sensor also auch Gefahrlos auf den Rückseiten von Grafikkarte und Mainboard befestigen.
Heißkleber würde ich aber vermeiden, da reißt man beim Entfernen gerne mal noch ein paar mehr Bauteile weg.

Zu den Messpunkten:
*1.Problem: Mainboardtemperatur*
Der entscheidende Punkt bei deinem Mainboard ist der Chip der sich unter dem Kühler mit der "Gigabyte"-Aufschrift befindet. Entweder du schiebst den Fühler da drunter, oder du befestigst den Sensor auf der Rückseite von Mainboard an der entsprechenden Stelle.


*2. Problem: CPU-Temperatur*
Die Temperaturen auf der Rückseite des Mainboards sind noch am ehesten zu gebrauchen. Natürlich sind die Maximalausschläge da nicht so extrem wie wenn man mit "CoreTemp" oder Ähnlichem die Kerntemperatur ausliest, warm oder kalt kann man da aber durchaus unterschieden.


*3. Problem: GPU*
Hier gilt im Grunde das gleiche wie bei Punkt 2.


P.S.: Ich denke ich hab alle Abkürzungen vermieden  .


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

@Olstyle also kann man die Sensoren gefahrlos unters Mobo anbringen.
Habe halt gedacht weil sie werden ja aus dem Rörchen entnommen und anschliesend befestigt.
Jetzt wollte ich fragen kann nich das Plastik ausenrum schmilzen, weil wenn das pssiert komt ja der Kontakt auf Metall und das kann doch zu einem Kurzen führen oder irre ich mich da jetzt komplett.
Habe sie dort angebracht das sie in der nähe von SB und NB sind auf Plastischer unterlage das ja nichts passieren kann aber wenn das so ist kann ich sie direkt unter die SB und NB schieben denn sie würden genau drunter passen.
Währe erfreut wenn ich darauf eine Antwort bekommen würde damit ich weis das es gefahrlos ist, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Also ich hab auf die Art bis jetzt noch nichts beschädigt und auch noch nichts dergleichen von 
anderen gehört.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also ich hab auf die Art bis jetzt noch nichts beschädigt und auch noch nichts dergleichen von
> anderen gehört.



O.K. dann Danke ich dir für die Antwort und die Info das es klappt.
Das ist schon mal sehr gut den ein Nforce Chipsatz wird eben extrem heis und kann sie nicht auslesen aber da sie ja genau darunter passen ist das perfekt.
Also Danke noch mal , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## 2084 (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Ich habe gerade ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings mit dem Kaze Server - welches sich aber mit dem Master nicht viel unterscheidet - auf einem Asus P6T.
Hab beispielsweise den CPU Sensor auf den Sockel des CPU Kühlers (hier Megahalem) und da unterscheiden sich die Temperaturen gegenüber zu CoreTemp bis zu 20°. Hat jemand ne bessere Position bei dem Kühlertower?


----------



## weizenleiche (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

Ich hab die Scythe 5,25" Kaze Server, die ist fast genauso und bin damit sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Steffi (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*

So, habe nun alles soweit zusammengeklebt. Allerdings passen die Temperaturen nur teilweise. Bei der GPU habe ich 20° zu wenig, beim Mainboard (habe den Fühler unter den Kühler mit der Aufschrift geschoben) sind es glatte 20 zu viel. Nein, ich verwechsel die beiden nicht...
Das mit der GPU kann ich ja noch verstehen, habe da nicht den optimalen Platz zum Ankleben gefunden, aber das Mainboard?
Alle Programme (CPU-Z, Everest etc.) zeigen mir eine Mainborardtemperatur von 30° an, der Fühler sagt 50°. 
Wo messen Programme die Mainboardtemperatur?


----------



## snapstar123 (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Lüftersteuerung*



Steffi schrieb:


> So, habe nun alles soweit zusammengeklebt. Allerdings passen die Temperaturen nur teilweise. Bei der GPU habe ich 20° zu wenig, beim Mainboard (habe den Fühler unter den Kühler mit der Aufschrift geschoben) sind es glatte 20 zu viel. Nein, ich verwechsel die beiden nicht...
> Das mit der GPU kann ich ja noch verstehen, habe da nicht den optimalen Platz zum Ankleben gefunden, aber das Mainboard?
> Alle Programme (CPU-Z, Everest etc.) zeigen mir eine Mainborardtemperatur von 30° an, der Fühler sagt 50°.
> Wo messen Programme die Mainboardtemperatur?



Es ist meistens so das die Temperaturen die von den Programmen ausgelesen wird vom Mainboard nicht direkt kontakt mit der NB und SB sondern eher die Umgebungstemperatur anzeigt und die Lüftersteuerung wenn du denn Sensor direkt zur NB geklebt hast das, dass hin kommt mit den 50°C denn wie gesagt die Programme lessen meist nur die Umgebungstemperaturen aus und der Sensor vom Mainboard ist ganz wo anders.
Also kannst du dich auf die Lüftersteuerung verlassen denn es gibt nur sehr wenige Boards bei dennen man direkt die NB und SB auslesen kann und die 50°C kommen auch hin für die NB, hoffe konnte dir helfen, Mfg Snapstar


----------

